# Monitor in anderem Raum mit PC verbinden



## repression1 (10. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

habe leider keine bessere Kategorie für mein Anliegen gefunden. Hoffe, es passt auch hier.
Ich habe folgendes Problem und hoffe, dass ihr mir dabei helfen könnt:

Ich brauche ein Büro zu Hause, welches sich im Dachgeschoss befindet. Ich will nun aber möglichst keinen neuen PC kaufen, sondern alles zentral über meinen Rechner unten laufen lassen.
Ich möchte mir oben nur einen Monitor sowie Maus und Tastatur hinstellen und das alles per Kabel direkt an den PC unten anschließen. Den PC von unten einfach nach oben stellen will ich nicht, weil ich hier mit meiner Frau zusammen zocke.
Soweit so gut. Ein DVI und ein USB-Kabel mit ca. 20m Länge zu finden ist nicht das größte Problem, jedoch müssen die Kabel unter zwei Türen durch, so dass ich im Moment auf der Suche nach Flachkabeln bin.
Gibt es so etwas?
Eventuell wäre auch möglich, normale Kabel zu nehmen und jeweils kurz vor der Tür eine Flachkabelverlängerung dazwischenzuschalten. Aber auch da bin ich noch nicht fündig geworden.

Ich bin natürlich auch für andere Möglichkeiten offen, will aber nicht viel Geld ausgeben (80€ ca. + Monitor).

Vielleicht hat jemand von euch eine Lösung für mich. Danke schonmal.

Grüße,
repression1


----------



## ucap (10. März 2013)

warum kein loch in die decke bohren ? mit nem 38er bohrer müsste eigentlich alles an kabeln durchpassen anschließend die lücken mit iwas ausstopfen un gut . un wenn es nicht mehr benötigt wird einfach wieder zubetonieren oä ...


----------



## repression1 (10. März 2013)

War auch meine erste Idee. Leider wohnen wir in einer Mietwohnung und der Eigentümer möchte kein Loch von der ersten Etage ins Dachgeschoss.


----------



## Kotor (10. März 2013)

... ein LAN Kabel könntest du verlegen und verstecken ?

so etwas VGA VIDEO EXTENDER ÜBER LAN CAT5 im Conrad Online Shop | 973545

gibts auch mit 2xUSB für Tastatur und Maus ... nur findet man es nicht so einfach ...


Update:
http://geizhals.at/de/aten-ce790-a726095.html
http://geizhals.at/aten-ce770-a680814.html


kotor


----------



## repression1 (10. März 2013)

LAN Kabel wäre sogar drin. Dafür sind die Spalte unter den Türen groß genug. Danke für die Links. Inklusive Anschluss für Maus und Tastatur wäre tatsächlich die ideale Lösung. Nur der Preis schreckt mich etwas ab. Hatte inklusive neuem Monitor nicht mehr als 200€ ausgeben wollen. Schätze die Chancen sind gering, dass es etwas ähnliches in meiner Preisklasse gibt, oder?

Hab gerade noch etwas gefunden. Was haltet ihr davon:

Ligawo ® DVI/ HDMI Extender 50m über 1 Patchkabel +Netzteil Verstärker Audio & Video Geräte Extender Transmitter HDMI Extender

Von der Grafikkarte auf den Sender über DVI auf HDMI Adapter, per LAN-Kabel nach oben und da dasselbe Spiel nur umgedreht. Ist ein bissel Steckerei, aber es soll nur das Signal ankommen, will da nicht zocken. Nur die Auflösung von 1920x1200 sollte es über gut 25m übertragen können. Da seh ich im Moment noch keine Schwierigkeiten.


----------



## Kotor (13. März 2013)

nimm was du bekommst ... der markt für heimgebrauch ist rar.
Ich verwende (nicht privat) wesentlich bessere adapter die h264 encodieren und bis hin zu hdmi und noch mehr übertragen.


----------

